# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  John Paul next romance will be with -------?

## tammyy2j

John Paul next romance will be with a Priest that Mercedes and Michaela fancy also. How will Myra feel (she has strong believe in her faith)

----------

lizann (10-12-2007)

----------


## lizann

Wasn't there rumours of John Paul and Russ getting together at some stage?

Why cant John Paul have a proper relationship now instead of affairs

----------


## Abbie

Well to be honest Myra and her faith has always been questionable to be
And John Paul did have a proper relationship with Spike

----------


## Katy

A priest, whatever will they come up woth next?

----------


## Abbie

> A priest, whatever will they come up woth next?


Lol, well I supoose its something new, its just the fact its john paul, who like someone has said before, has already had an affair

----------


## Mr Maestro

I heard that Justin and John Paul where going to have a fling, after a drunk Justin confides in John Paul ! I think my mate was having me on ??

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I heard that Justin and John Paul where going to have a fling, after a drunk Justin confides in John Paul ! *I think my mate was having me on ??*


I think so too! lol

----------

